
What it’s like to be a woman on the internet - feross
https://medium.com/newco/what-its-like-to-be-a-woman-on-the-internet-55f7e6d5044c
======
Svenstaro
Stuff like this makes me wonder: why not just get off Twitter? It strikes me
as odd that people still willingly participate in that.

I'm serious: can anything good come from exposing yourself like that and
making yourself vulnerable? There is an unlimited number of trolls and a
limited amount of nerves to deal with them.

